# unintentional injuries from yourGSD?



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

i am typing this with 1 hand.
we went to the park for our morning game of chuck-it.
thank goodness i wore a long sleeved shirt-as he was going for the ball about to come out of the launcher he chomped down HARD on my left forearm as i was chucking with my right arm. guess my left arm swung out in his way. it was a fluke. i thought it was broken it was so painful.
lifted my sleeve up-5 perfect punctures on top and one on the bottom.
went home and poured betadine in bandaged up w/an large antibiotic band-aid and took 3 ibuprofen while applying ice,
so far he has knocked me over3-4 times, pulled me off my feet on a walk once when he got spooked by a statue of a ceramic goose.
scratches galore while in a happy frenzy-that was when 5 family members came in the front door at once.

we are now training"go to your place" w/lots of hot dog rewards.
also "wait" at the top and bottom of the stairs. the spray-water bottle 
got that one taught in a hurry!!
anyhow i am kind of embarrassed to have a new war wound every week. i can hear people thinking--well she wanted a big dog-bad decision etc.
anyway i knew y'all could relate.
any stories of ur own experiences would help me recover w/more dignity i am sure.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I went to the doctor for my annual checkup and she asked me if I was sure that I was safe at home. I said yes, why? She said well, you have a lot of bruises all over you. She thought I was being abused at home. I said I am being abused by my GSD puppy. LOL


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven was 7-8 months old and I was cleaning up the house for our home check to become fosters. I bent down to pick something up and she jumped up to me at the same time. I woke up a few seconds (?) later to a bleeding nose and bad headache. Stupid me took 4 days to call the doctor who said she likely broke my nose and since I had slept every second I wasn't working between the incident and when I called the doctor, I likely had a concussion.  It took a month for me to be able to touch my nose.

A year ago, I was getting ready for work (and also happen to be interviewing for a promotion that day) when Raven (again) went to give me kisses and chipped my bottom front tooth. That was painful but I worked with it and didn't smile that day!

Memorial day weekend, I was introducing a potential foster to the dogs and she was scared of them. Of course they were both crowding her so I dashed to grab their leashes before she got mad and I slipped on the grass, the top of my foot is still swollen and hurts to touch. I was just happy I didn't fall in poop because there was a fresh pile a foot to the right. 

Those are the major ones. Lots of other bruises, scrapes and stubbed toes. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I've gotten many bumped noses, a few nose bleeds. All from the bending down and then the pup jumping. Thats about it. No bites, no scratches..... Killian is a really good boy!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

1 hairline fracture in my shinbone (tibia). Annie was running towards me and at the last minute she veered off to my right side but she slid and caught me with her back end. 

Bruised my tailbone after running backwards and falling. I was teaching Harley recall. 

1 black eye because I ran into an A-frame. (don't ask, lol)

Owning dogs is dangerous!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Several stitches in my pinky finger opening a can of dog food. Tripped over him more times then I can count. I've been body slammed every time his brakes fail just as many times. Caught in the face with his teeth when he flipped his head back while we were laying on the bed. 

But I have to say, the worse was when hubby called him and Hondo came running towards him all excited. Hubby was standing with his legs slightly apart. Hondo misjudged and thought hubby wanted Hondo to 'go through' (a new trick). Hubby ended up on the ground clutching himself with Hondo jumping all over him. 

Of course because I'm the caring wife, I was on the ground next to hubby laughing my fool head off.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nose bleeds from being bumped.
Calcifications on my shins from being slammed
Torn up shoulders
5" plate on fibula from a tracking line injury


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

The thread title should have been Tales of the Walking Wounded!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lilie said:


> But I have to say, the worse was when hubby called him and Hondo came running towards him all excited. Hubby was standing with his legs slightly apart. Hondo misjudged and thought hubby wanted Hondo to 'go through' (a new trick). Hubby ended up on the ground clutching himself with Hondo jumping all over him.
> 
> Of course because I'm the caring wife, I was on the ground next to hubby laughing my fool head off.


:spittingcoffee::rofl: :spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Not as much a problem for me as for my sheltie pup: Echo (the GSD) accidentally stepped on Ruby's paw (the sheltie) when Ruby was 11 weeks old. Broke every bone in the top of Ruby's paw -- she was in a splint for 15 weeks. I was terrified it would permanently warp her gait, but she is just fine now (she's 3 yrs now).


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL! Love this thread! We are abused as well. I was taking my 4 month GSD (at the time) for a walk and I decided to run, thinking that I used to run ALL THE TIME with my old GSD so this will be fun! Yeah, NOT fun at all when she darted directly in front of me as I was running full speed. I stumbled for what felt like eternity before I slammed FACE FIRST into the cold, hard pavement. Ugh... Shattered sunglasses, huge gouge above my eye that gushed blood, bruised face, cheek and jaw, bruises on both knees and it felt like my shoulder was out of place but it was just badly bruised. My face bruise and pain lasted an entire month!
This is in addition to the various scratches and bruises that go along with having a puppy. Her claws are the WORST, thank god we got them groomed yesterday. They were like scalpels. My arms look like I'm an emo-style cutter.

Yet I'd still never get any other dog.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just looking at my arm bruises this morning wondering when it will end! Saber is almost 7 months, she is far better with her mouth now and never draws blood but when she gets way way overexcited she sometimes grabs an arm in her mouth. Working on that, she knows better and stops immediately and looks like "oops sorry, I waas just excited" but maybe once a week I get a nice arm bruise.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

2 pages already...hahaha
i see i have" Hit a Nerve!"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine tried to take me out this morning! I called for them to go out to the garage pen right before I left for work and they came charging down the hall towards me. I always step to one side so they have room to pass by, but invariably one or the other of them will try to run between me and the wall I'm closest too, knocking me aside and almost knocking me over. Grrr... :help:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My wounds and scars are from Ace's nails, and at my age I bruise and my skin tears very easily. I have to say he is not so bad now, but he had a bad habit of slapping with his paws. One day he was trying to mount his sister and I told him couch, on which he jumped up onto as I sat down beside him and told him that we needed to have a little talk. Just as I said that to him he threw up that big paw and raked it down my face, as if to say talk to the hand. I had a pretty good cut from the bottom of my nose to the top of my lip.

Another time he caught my hand with his paw and I had a pretty good gash in the top of my hand almost hitting a vein.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the concussion from Gunnar jumping up while I was leaning forward. Thankfully I was leaning forward from a chair so I didn't get knocked down. Of course the usual scratches and bite marks.
A couple of months I ago I posted a thread about how Cassie "helped" me with another blow to the head.
As I was getting out of the shower one day, I slipped, but I didn't fall. I caught myself on the walls of the shower and said a few bad words. It made a lot of noise and Cassie, who was laying outside the bathroom door, decided she had to burst in to "save" me. (I didn't have the door latched/closed all the way....not making that mistake any longer) I was standing in front of the door by then and the solid core oak door smacked me right on the head, propelled by 70 lbs of dog. I think falling in the shower would have hurt less. She was so proud of herself for "saving" me.

Both of my forearms are full of little scars that look like chicken pox dots from the land shark grabs. It's really evident now because it's summer in MN and I'm finally getting enough sun to get rid of my white glow.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

CassandGunnar said:


> I have the concussion from Gunnar jumping up while I was leaning forward. Thankfully I was leaning forward from a chair so I didn't get knocked down. Of course the usual scratches and bite marks.
> A couple of months I ago I posted a thread about how Cassie "helped" me with another blow to the head.
> As I was getting out of the shower one day, I slipped, but I didn't fall. I caught myself on the walls of the shower and said a few bad words. It made a lot of noise and Cassie, who was laying outside the bathroom door, decided she had to burst in to "save" me. (I didn't have the door latched/closed all the way....not making that mistake any longer) I was standing in front of the door by then and the solid core oak door smacked me right on the head, propelled by 70 lbs of dog. I think falling in the shower would have hurt less. She was so proud of herself for "saving" me.
> 
> Both of my forearms are full of little scars that look like chicken pox dots from the land shark grabs. It's really evident now because it's summer in MN and I'm finally getting enough sun to get rid of my white glow.


Best war story of all time!! :rofl:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Not a GSD injury, but my mom got knocked over by two border collies running at top speed and broke the point of her hip. Ouch!!

Maybe we should stick to Papillions!!  (no, we would just trip over them!)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

On the weekend I use to let Bunny sleep in the bed with me. She really likes to cuddle so I had my arms wrapped around her and I was fast asleep. Bunny sneezed and headbutted me in the lip. The pain was really bad and I started crying and my poor husband woke up to me balling with blood dripping done my chin. She managed to split my lip and I cut the inside of my mouth with my teeth. Now if we cuddle, her head is very far away from my head.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi hasn't taken me out yet, she does this big bluff thing, where she comes racing at me full steam and then either puts the breaks on or veers to the side,,Ihold my breath and turn my back LOL..

I have been taken out by Kodi once, he came charging me, and instead of moving like I thought he was, he plowed right into me and I went flying..

Once Jake, knocked out my husbands front tooth (the dentist was in hysterics the hubby stuck his head down in Jakes face and Jake lifted his head and WHAM..


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Shane sent me to the hospital with a severe concussion. My fault completely. Was sitting in a lawn chair on a concrete driveway and stupidly had his leash wrapped around my wrist, well, he saw a squirrel and I ended up flying through the air like charles grodin in that move with the st. bernard. i actually had to take a ride in the ambulance. When chance was teething I wore a short sleeved shirt to the grocery store and a woman gave me a card for a women's shelter! The list goes on... LOL


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

lisgje said:


> When chance was teething I wore a short sleeved shirt to the grocery store and a woman gave me a card for a women's shelter! The list goes on... LOL


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We've been trying to get Niko to jump into the pond with the warmer weather we've been having, so he can cool off. We have a floating dock with a rope tying it to shore that we can reel in or out and float around the pond. My husband was on the dock with Rosa and called to Niko to jump on the dock with them. He wheeled around and happened to stomp directly on the top of my foot. He actually split the skin (not from his nails but from the force of the impact) and gave me a big bruise. I limped and whined but no one came over to give me cuddles or treats. 

This was just the most recent injury. I have mentally blocked out all the others because some day I hope to get another puppy.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Hopefully this thread doesn't just have to be about GSD related injuries because I have a couple of good stories about my yellow lab. 

When she was about a year old I was throwing a stick for her and periodically teasing her so she would jump up for it. One of the jumps went badly wrong when her top jaw hit the bridge of my nose and her bottom jaw hit my chin. Luckily my nose didn't break but she did knock me out. She also taught me a valuable lesson about teasing her with a stick.

A couple years ago (she was 8ish) I was trying to do a self-portrait for my photography class and wanted her in the picture. I had set the camera up on my dresser and we were both going to sit in my papazan chair with her on my lap. Multiple times of getting up and down ensued as we tried to get the perfect picture. One of the times when she was jumping up she launched off of my right foot. Later as I was developing that roll of film I started to think that I had done something to my foot because it was bothering me. 1 week later (after the pain hadn't gone away) I went in to get it checked out and found out that one of the bones in my foot was stress fractured. Took almost 6 months for that one to heal.

Aren't dogs great?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Thought I broke my ankle, I was running to pick up the phone (call from the breeder) stepped on a dog toy,rolled the ankle and went down hard. Pulled a hip flexor and hamstring doing agility. Big bruise from the see saw hitting my leg at a trial. Fell into a groundhog hole tracking. I won't even get into what those big fat sheep have done to my knees.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

On Saturday, I was letting Holly my 55 lb GSD puppy play with Sherman, my 126 lb Bernese Mountain dog who is 22 months old and still thinks he is a puppy . Because he is so big, I only let them play when I am in the yard watching them. 
They were running and jumping and boxing with each other, I was starting to bend down to pick up a dish and both of them knocked into me at the same time. I remember flying through the air and woke up about 3 feet away from where I had been standing, my whole left side is bruised and scraped up.. I feel like I was hit by a mack truck. Feel like it too. Then of course they thought mom was wanting to lay on the ground and play some more. AUGH


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I was jogging one morning with my dog (few years back) and tripped on someone's 'big trash pile' they had put on the freaking sidewalk (supposed to be in the street).

So, couple nail punctures, stitches, big arse scab on my forehead...I went and chatted with that 'neighbor'.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I've had tons of arm scratches, some so deep they bruise. My husband had 5 stitches when Josh went for his orbee ball and got my husbands hand instead.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Last time I went to the doctor, he shut the door and asked me if everything was all right at home. I had to explain that Freyja loves picking up sticks and running past me, smacking me in the legs with them. At one point I couldn't wear skirts/shorts for over a month due to the horrible looking bruises. Yesterday she was running towards me after being recalled and hit the breaks too late. She knocked me over backwards, I came to lying in the hayfield with her wiggling all over trying to give kisses. My favorite was the time I had a black eye for a few days because she smacked me in the face in the middle of the night (puppy dreams can be rough).


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I nearly got yanked off my feet down 8 wooden stairs onto the concrete this morning because Saber saw a cat at the end of the sidewalk. She has never tried to chase a cat before! Sheesh...

My shoulder is sure sore though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm, let me see. 

I got my leg in the way breaking up a fight between Arwen and Jazzie.
I got my hand in the way breaking up a fight between Arwen and Rushie.

Then I got a little more careful.

Whitney was jumping up on to her dog shelter at the exact moment I was reaching down for a ball, and our foreheads collided. My brain went fuzzy and my legs were weak, instant headache and I felt like barfing. Whitney refused food for two days. 

One day Milla was being her crazy self, and collided with my head. This time, the dog was hurt worse than me, and her blood vessels in her eyes popped like she was in a car accident. Vet visit. 

I think it was Tori ran right smack into my knee -- no fun at all, and Ninja connected with my head, and nearly caused me another concussion. 

But all in all, over the years, they have been pretty good on the old lady.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> On Saturday, I was letting Holly my 55 lb GSD puppy play with Sherman, my 126 lb Bernese Mountain dog who is 22 months old and still thinks he is a puppy . Because he is so big, I only let them play when I am in the yard watching them.
> They were running and jumping and boxing with each other, I was starting to bend down to pick up a dish and both of them knocked into me at the same time. I remember flying through the air and woke up about 3 feet away from where I had been standing, my whole left side is bruised and scraped up.. I feel like I was hit by a mack truck. Feel like it too. Then of course they thought mom was wanting to lay on the ground and play some more. AUGH


Lol..sorry to laugh, but that was funny.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax abuses the ones he loves most. Me, followed by my dad, then my bf...
I can't even begin to name all the bruises, punctures and headaches (possibly even fractures) he's caused me, but I bring it all on myself... I get him way too excited and then I'm surprised when I get hurt :rofl:
I think it's cute when I ask him to dance in the kitchen... When he asks me to dance, with my back turned when I wasn't even aware he was in the room, shouldn't come as such a shock to me every time.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> The thread title should have been Tales of the Walking Wounded!!


Amen to that!
My dog is nearly 2 and DW and I have never been without wounds.
Had to go to the hospital for stitches in my hand and I made up a story
about ripping it on a galvanized fence for fear of getting my dog reported.
It was totally my fault.
It's a wonder my knees still bend in only one direction.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly broke my ring finger in February! Almost all the snow had melted, there was only ONE small patch left in the front yard and of course I was standing on it. My husband was painting in the house so I left the front door open to air out (so he could see me). Molly did her business and we were walking to go back in the house, she was leashed! She decided she wasn't done and went the other way...I lost my balance, slipped on that little patch, fell to the side and started laughing hysterically (wondering if anyone had seen me). Molly thought it was fun and that I was playing, so she did the famous butt run while my WET FINGER was stuck in the leash loop! I came in the house crying and wanting to throw up everywhere. My husband wasn't sure if I was still laughing or crying! Now I have a constant reminder of that incident since my finger is now deformed and looks out of place! She did say sorry tough:wub:!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha this is a great thread. This past early spring I took my 2 dogs running up on the top of my property. I had been working on heeling off leash while running and since I have 2 acres I was teaching it in my yard. My GSD for whatever reason decided to swap onto the other side where my other dog was heeling caught me off guard and I landed face first into the dirt. I sprained my ankle and had several cuts.

This isnt a GSD injury but my 2 dogs were playing in my yard with my friends 2 dobermans. My gsd and gsd mix decided not to play and layed down while the dobies went running full speed up and down the hill. All of a sudden the 2 dobies came running full speed with tunnel vision for something and took my legs out flipped me backwards and I landed on my head. I ended up in the ER with a severe concussion and am still trying to heal 1.5 weeks later.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix was an extremely mouthy 16mo old guy when I got him from Brightstar. So mouthy that I had to get my dad welding gloves and my mom heavy duty leather gardening gloves.

Me, I ended up with a few boob bites (from allowing him to toss his toys on me and then when I reached for them...boob bite) of course the numerous other mouthing bruises.

Last winter he got his revenge when I put the remains of his blue plastic pool in the garbage. I was snow blowing the driveway which had gotten a nice 1/4 inch of ice before changing to snow. As I'm gingerly walking up and down the driveway, Nutjob came careening across and while doing his best Scooby Doo skidding impression, he body checked me and took my legs out from under me. I landed right on my butt/tailbone. I didn't walk right for a good month and sitting down became a chore.

I currently have various bruises on the backs of my legs from tree limbs and braches wacking me as Nutjob runs by me with them in his mouth.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have gotten bitten (HARD!) in the stomach before by Stark.

We were playing ball/doing obedience and he was super high in drive, I had the ball on a string out and was teasing him with it. I brought it into my stomach at the same time he leaped to grab it - I pulled it away really fast and he made contact with my belly. He immidaely realized it wasn't the ball and dropped on all fours while I swore up a storm.. lol. I had a nice bruise and mark on my belly for a few weeks.

That was one way to get me to diet so it doesn't happen again! 

I have also had my fingers almost taken off by a "too excited for my yummy treat!" dog and also bulldozed by two 90lbs dogs running full force at me (they were wrestling and chasing one another and I was apparently in the way). 

I have also gotten hit in the head by a tree/branch the size of tree because someone wanted to show me his find!

I guess that's the price you pay for owning a dog... LOL.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> This was just the most recent injury. I have mentally blocked out all the others because some day I hope to get another puppy.


Best. Line. Ever.


----------



## KDH (May 19, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I went to the doctor for my annual checkup and she asked me if I was sure that I was safe at home. I said yes, why? She said well, you have a lot of bruises all over you. She thought I was being abused at home. I said I am being abused by my GSD puppy. LOL


That's hysterical - but also kudos to your doc for addressing her concern. 

I'm similar - I bruise very easily, and being fair to begin with, I show it. A while back, I got smacked in the face by a horse head (long story, big head). I had a nice shiner. I told the folks who know me (and my sarcasm) that my DH clocked me. 

If someone didn't know better though, they could easily believe I was getting beaten up at home. Now I have bruises all over my hands from my exuberant mouthy 6-month old (GSD, not human child, lol).


----------



## KDH (May 19, 2011)

ponyfarm said:


> Not a GSD injury, but my mom got knocked over by two border collies running at top speed and broke the point of her hip. Ouch!!


Okay, reminds me of a funny story from about 15 years ago about the border collie we had (BTW, hope your mom was okay). We were with friends at a Christmas Tree party on their tree farm. Bristol (my border collie) was having too much fun running and playing with their four dogs - labs and goldens - Bristol was pelting along, racing with one of the goldens, and wasn't looking where she was going - she was looking over her shoulder at her race partner - and she t-boned another 100 lb lab at full speed. Bowled the lab right over.  Thank God none of them were hurt - because we were laughing so hard we couldn't have helped them.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

hhhmmm and these are the dogs we want for protection....roflmao:wild:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had a significant concuseion. Almost bit my tongue off during a chin chucking from Hogan the other day...still ouch. One knuckle deformed on hand that accidently got it while I was palming a soccer ball. Husband tried to break up bitch fight.. One bit end of his thumb off. Innumerable scars on my arms and legs. Tripped by a long line, but nothing broke thankfully. 

My mother says I am self-abusive!


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

I had my gsd Torque jumping in and out of the back of my truck (has a lift on it) and when we were done i went to put the tailgate up which was already half way to being closed and Torque decided he wanted to jump in the back again. Needless to say he landed off way on the tailgate, fell back and hit me in the face and arm. Bruise on the arm but luckly no bruise shown through on my face but it was sore for a few days.

Another is Torque had a ball with a rope that goes through it and he likes to tease my female. She'll try to get it from him and when shes close he'll beeline in another direction. well My 3 yr son started following them and Torque did an about turn and clipped my sons leg. He was fine no broken bones, dont remember if he had a bruise. did manage to get it on video though.

He used to bulldose my son when going up the stairs in the house a while back and since then hes learned to wait at the door while everyone goes up the stairs and also wait at the top of the stairs for everyone to go down and out. Or he has learned "easy" which means he needs to go slow.

still love em


----------

